# Lowering a 99 Sentra



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

ok here is the deal, I have a 99 sentra and i need some info on some struts. first things first, i have no interest in racing, just going low. i have 2" drop springs waiting to go on and i know that on the stock struts you should not go more than 1.5". so my question is will b13 front struts work to give me back 1" of strut travel? 

also i was looking at the motivational shortened struts and wanted to know how shortened they are? how much more travel do you get out of them compared to using b13 struts? I also wanted to know what my choices are for the back, i was planning on going with the motivational mounts and some new bumpstops since i will probably hit them on a daily basis. would this be enough to give me a decent ride? I know that mike from motivational is on here somewhere so if you could maybe give me some of those stats that would be great. 

Thanks yall
laterz
chad


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Chad,
Motivational struts are 1 inch shorter than the B-13. They are about 2 to 2 1/2 inches shorter than B-14 struts. Some B-14 struts are about 1/2 inch longer than other B-14 struts. Anyway, you should also use Koni bumpstops and the new rear upper mounts. The mounts give you an extra inch of travel.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

thanks mike

so if i were to get your front struts, rear mounts, and koni bumpstops i would get a decent ride with the 2 in drop springs? is there such thing as a drop shock for the rear of the car or will the stock style still work fine and give a decent ride? 

thanks again for your help.

laterz
chad


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The rear mounts are designed to work with any rear shock. The mounts make it act like you have a shortened rear shock. Your car will ride very well with the shortened struts,mounts and Koni bumpstops. I just placed another order for $3000 worth of mounts. They will be done in 10 days. You won't be disapointed!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

can I get a set too Mike?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, you sure can. I'll let you guys know when they are ready. They are $125 for the pair.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

does anyone on here have any experience with the motivational struts and mounts. any help would be appreciated. later
chad


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, I got the rear mounts for the B-14's back from the powder coaters last night. They are now ready for those of you who were waiting. They are normally $125 for the pair plus shipping. I will do them for $120 shipped for the next week only.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Mike S, and other suspension tech guys*

Mike, how much could you give me the mounts, plus some koni bumpstops for if i order within a couple of days? 

And for anyone else, I'm in a little jam money-wise. My question is, can I put AGX in front and GR2 in the rear? This will be in addition to the konis and the rear mounts. I already have the front AGX's, and the GR2 is cheaper, so I'm thinking about goiing with GR2 rears. Please give input.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

You can use the GR2's as long as the car doesn't bottom out too much. The mounts and Koni bumpstops will help a lot. I can do the bumpstops for $17 each if you order them with the mounts.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*set me up?*

Mike, you're everywhere!!! I ran across this thread as I continue me suspension plans and was curious as to if you're still able to offer the mounts at $120 shipped and the bumbstops at $17 apiece. Is that with shipping for a total of $154? I was settling into plans of the GC coilovers along with kyb b13 stuts and kyb b14 in the rear. As I looked at the suspension article I noticed your comments on everything to be done to correctly put the coilovers in and reduce the noise and now I'm not so sure, I don't want to mess something up. How much are your shortened struts and if I get them what should I do in the rear. Thanks. Pablo


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, I will be doing them for this price this week only. My struts are 1 inch shorter than the B-13 and 2 inches shorter than the B-14. The mounts will solve the problems with the rear. You can use any rear shock you want with these mounts.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*gotta getem off first...*

As I look at getting motivational shortened struts, I need to solve another question first. How do I unistall well sealed GC coilovers (duct tape and sealant top and bottom) from the current KYBs without coilover damge? Any thought would be great. Pablo


----------

